# A snotty mess.... what's going on?



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm writing this mostly to vent... but if anyone has any ideas as to what could be going on, feel free to chime in! Warning, this is going to be a LONG one!

Jersey, who has always been a very healthy boy, has recently had a string of issues that we can't seem to pin down. This started back in October. At the time, I noticed that his eyes were tearing quite a bit and seemed to be irritated (one more than the other... I think it was his right eye that was worse, but I don't even remember at this point and I don't think it's relevant). He was also having these MONSTER sneezes... where he shakes his head 5 or 6 times while it's still going on. I tried giving him some Benedryl which seemed to help but didn't solve the problem. So I brought him to the vet to get things checked out. His eye pressures were normal. The stain test showed no tears in his cornea. We felt pretty strongly that it was being caused by some sort of allergy. Jersey has shown some very mild seasonal allergies... usually a little sneezing, maybe an episode or 2 of reverse sneezing, usually for about a week in early spring. Though this didn't follow his usual pattern at all.... the pollen levels were really high at the time after absolutely no "winter" last year and a very mild fall up until that point. The vet prescribed a steroid eye drop and told me to give it to him for a week. They cleared up wonderfully within the first few days. While we were in for that checkup, the vet found a cracked tooth and a lump -- both of which she recommended removing (the lump cytology came back as a probable basal cell tumor with signs of inflammation). We scheduled that appointment for mid-December.

So about 1 week after finishing the eye drops, his problem came right back. I gave it a few days, and when it was clear it wasn't going to resolve on its own we went back to the vet. Did a quick check on his tear production, which was normal. Still leaning toward allergies, she prescribed Temaril P -- a combination of prednisone and an antihistamine. Gave it to him over the course of 10 days or so (it was a tapered dose), finishing about 4 days before his scheduled procedure. Everything cleared up beautifully. We went in to the vet on the big day... and his lump was gone. The vet tech had asked me to help her find it so she could get him shaved. After 30 minutes, I was late to work and had to give up looking. The vet couldn't find it either... not with him standing on the floor, lying on the table, or sedated. We think the steroid cleared up the inflammation and what is remaining is either too small to find or was able to be processed by the body. So they went ahead and removed the offending tooth. It showed some signs of beginning to get infected so they put him on an antibiotic for 1 week. I had to put his food through the blender for about 2 weeks and wet it down so it was like eating soft food. All went well.

About 4 days after the procedure, I started noticing that Jersey was getting a bit... well... snotty. It was subtle at first. The discharge was clear, but he just seemed to have more of it than usual. This got progressively worse over the next week to week and 1/2 and the monster sneezes came back. I felt that he was perhaps inhaling some of his food (it kept getting stuck in the corners of the bowl and he was really digging in with everything he had to get to it). I stopped the soft feeding about 2 days early as his mouth looked well healed and the stitches looked to have dissolved. I had hoped that the problem would go away when he was back to normal feedings but it didn't. I tried Benedryl, which again seemed to help but only a little. After a couple of days we went back to the vet again. We decided to treat with 2 antibiotics (cipro and amoxitabs) since the tooth had showed some signs of infection (it was a deep rooted top tooth that could have affected the sinuses) and a steroid could be dangerous if that were the problem. I also gave him a low dose of Benedryl for the first couple of days to try to hit all angles, but stopped that after day 3. About 1 week in he looked GREAT! Had more energy than he's had in a while, bright and clear in eyes and nose. He was back to being my overgrown puppy. Unfortunately, about 3 days before he finished the round of antibiotics, the problem started to come back. 

So we went back to the vet again. Since the problem was going on while he was still taking meds, we felt pretty confident we were safe to give the Temaril P another shot. He did great for the first few days (while getting it 2x per day), sniffled a bit when we went down to once per day and is now a mess having just finished the last few days of every other day. The monster sneezes came back and just last night his eyes started to get irritated again too. So now, for the first time, he has both problems at once. 

I'm at a loss here. The problem doesn't improve when we hit below freezing (which sort of makes outdoor allergies seem unrealistic) or when we travel for the weekend (which leads me to believe it's not something in my house). Everything we try seems to work at first but then the problem comes right back.... which only confuses me more. Why would they all seem to work at first? If they are working, why is it coming back before we finish the meds? We are scheduled to go back to the vet again this Friday. I'm afraid that our only next step is to do a scope... though the vet really doesn't seem to think this is a growth or tumor. But it's the only way to rule that out, I guess. We have been to the vet almost as many times in the last 5 months as we have been in the past 7 years and I'm getting frustrated and hate seeing him feel crummy. The poor boy can barely breathe through his nose... he frequently compensates by breathing in through his mouth and out through his nose, making these sad little snot bubbles. He's still chipper and playful, though maybe slightly less than usual. It's been so long since I've seen him "normal" that I'm having a hard time discerning how badly he may actually be feeling. In short, it stinks.

Anyway, like I said... most of this is just me needing to vent a bit but I more than welcome any suggestions or sharing of similar experiences. Really hoping we get to the bottom of this soon. Thanks for listening. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Reaching for straws here, but it sounds like he has something stuck up in his sinus cavity. Grass spears or seeds, fungus something in the sinuses, the medication is reducing the irritation/inflamation but what ever is causing it is still stuck up in there. 

Can they do a sinus flush?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If it does not appear to be environmental- my thoughts would turn to what is he eating? Assuming the one common denominator whereever you go, would be his food - worth considering? Maybe?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you are having issues with your boy. 

My brothers german shepherd has been having issues. His nose has been snotty--and antibiotics didn't touch it. Then they noticed he had a bump come up over the bridge of his nose--and then one on top of his head. His nose got snottier to the point where one nostril was completely clogged. (and I'm giving you the cliff notes version here). So they did a scope last week and didn't find a growth or tumor, thank goodness--but did find an infection--so sent it off for a biopsy. Results came back yesterday and he has aspergilliosis (sp??). Basically it's a fungal infection, which I'm reading is quite common in GSD's and other long nosed breeds like collies, etc. Now I wouldn't think goldens would fit in that group, but who knows. I only mention it because fungal infections are hard to treat--and I know this first handed from a horse I had that we struggled with for years--literally. 

But I also know from experience that a bad tooth can also wreak havock (same horse--bless her heart, she was my vets dream). She had one break off and push in her gum--causing a severe sinus infection that did get better with removal of the tooth and several rounds of antibiotics. I know he's not a horse--but I believe some things can still present themselves in the same way, so think it's worth mentioning. Snotty nose, foul smell and eventually swelling under the eye were her symptoms. 

So if he was mine--I'd seriously look at that tooth problem further, first. If nothing is found, I'd consider a scope if the problem persists because if it is fungal, quick treatment is crucial--and even then, very hard to treat. I will warn you though..my brother just paid $800 for the procedure--and for antibitocs (that ended up being the wrong ones they found out once the tests came back) and he had to pay another $110 for antibiotics. 

I would also seriously consider pumping him full of some probiotics regardless--to help boost his immune system to help him fight whatever. I don't think it can hurt to be proactive since something is off...and if it's not fungal, it won't hurt. 

Please keep us posted...and I hope he feels better soon. I hope it's a simple fix whatever it is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had the same thought as Mylissyk.... 

Hope the poor guy feels better.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Reaching for straws here, but it sounds like he has something stuck up in his sinus cavity. Grass spears or seeds, fungus something in the sinuses, the medication is reducing the irritation/inflamation but what ever is causing it is still stuck up in there.
> 
> Can they do a sinus flush?


 I think this may be one of the things they would be looking for with a scope... but I'll be sure to ask on Friday. Great suggestion, thanks! 



Charliethree said:


> If it does not appear to be environmental- my thoughts would turn to what is he eating? Assuming the one common denominator whereever you go, would be his food - worth considering? Maybe?


I had thought of that, but Jersey has been eating the same thing since he was about 1.5 years old (he's 7 now). There haven't been any formula changes in the last few months that I can tell from looking around online. No new treats... in fact, Jersey gets very few treats in the course of the week. He's my play motivated dog and in most cases will choose a good game of tug over most morsels I offer. Thanks for the suggestion!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are having issues with your boy.
> 
> My brothers german shepherd has been having issues. His nose has been snotty--and antibiotics didn't touch it. Then they noticed he had a bump come up over the bridge of his nose--and then one on top of his head. His nose got snottier to the point where one nostril was completely clogged. (and I'm giving you the cliff notes version here). So they did a scope last week and didn't find a growth or tumor, thank goodness--but did find an infection--so sent it off for a biopsy. Results came back yesterday and he has aspergilliosis (sp??). Basically it's a fungal infection, which I'm reading is quite common in GSD's and other long nosed breeds like collies, etc. Now I wouldn't think goldens would fit in that group, but who knows. I only mention it because fungal infections are hard to treat--and I know this first handed from a horse I had that we struggled with for years--literally.
> 
> ...


You know, I never thought of a fungal infection before you and mylissyk mentioned it. Will definitely put that on the list. I'm really leaning toward doing the scope (though my bank account may disagree ) for 2 reasons: 1) If it were an infection from the tooth, considering how much improvement he made on the antibiotics I would have expected the symptoms to return after finishing the meds... not while still on them. 2) Like you said, if it's fungal (or really, regardless of what it is) it really needs to be treated sooner rather than later and it's already been about 3.5 to 4 months (just realized my bad math on the first post... oops). Thanks for sharing your experiences!

Really, thanks everyone. I'm writing all of these things down and I'm going to sort through them 1 by 1 with the vet to see what tests to do and how to best figure out what this could be. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

If you can swing the scope, I would go ahead. I know financially it hurts, but it can tell if something is stuck/growing or if it's an infection--I hope someone else can chime in, but I think it's a sure-fire way to find out what is going on. I *think* if I remember right, my brother said antibiotics helped his dog a little--but when they were done, it came right back. He is already feeling much better after two doses of the new stuff...and praying it fixes him. He is on two for 30 days, but I don't know the name of them. 

I also just realized you are in NC also (don't know why I never realized it). Makes me wonder if it does turn out to be fungal.....coincidence, I'm sure...but strange, none the less. HUGS to you both.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> If you can swing the scope, I would go ahead. I know financially it hurts, but it can tell if something is stuck/growing or if it's an infection--I hope someone else can chime in, but I think it's a sure-fire way to find out what is going on. I *think* if I remember right, my brother said antibiotics helped his dog a little--but when they were done, it came right back. He is already feeling much better after two doses of the new stuff...and praying it fixes him. He is on two for 30 days, but I don't know the name of them.
> 
> I also just realized you are in NC also (don't know why I never realized it). Makes me wonder if it does turn out to be fungal.....coincidence, I'm sure...but strange, none the less. HUGS to you both.


Conditions around here have been pretty damp this winter.... not sure how much of a contributing factor that could be but I had originally thought perhaps I had mold somewhere that was causing the problem. I've yet to find any signs of it though and like I said the problem seems to follow us wherever we go. I may gripe about the money but in the end all I really want is to get my boy feeling better. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, unusually wet. And from what I've read about his fungus...it can be on grass, grains, etc. So very possible the wet is not helping, at least. I know you want him better and I do too, for both of your sakes. HUGS.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you've gotten some good advice Julie. Personally, I would want to scope him and find out if there is something up there and also rule any fungal issue. Please keep us posted. Hope he can get back on track and feel 100% pdq.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope you get to the bottom of this Poor Jersey.... Sounds like he's having quite the time of it. I'll be thinking of him. As usual great suggestions from our forum members


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you possibly can, I would do the scope. I think it sure sounds like a foreign body, fungal infection, or growth in the sinus or nasal cavity.
Hope everything comes out okay, keep us posted!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear you are both gong through all this. It's upsetting and frustrating Im sure, The first thing I thought of was where was the tooth problem? Maybe you mentioned but I cant scroll back on my ipad at the moment as Im balancing it haphazardly and wanted to reply quickly. If it was upper then I am thinking 'sinus' as I had one removed and as the root was so long and deep and the dentist didn't check n an X-ray first..it caused sinus damage and even after five yers I still have issues with it. My eye waters terribly at times, I get headaches from congestion, a swollen face on that side and have big sneezing fits. Very very annoying! I hope you find the cause soon. Gentle hug to poor Jersey. I love his name by the way. I love the island of Jersey in the Channel Isles, a beautiful place  Do you know it's also another name for a sweater? Not sure why but maybe some special ones used to be made on Jersey or made from wool from there. Cream is also famous from there, delicious!
Wishing him well soon


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Juloie*

Julie

I feel so BADLY for all Jersey and you have gone through.
I'm guessing it could be a fungal infection, my vet mentioned it to me once and can't remember the name, or a growth in the nose.
Praying they find out what is wrong really quick!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks again for the suggestions and support everyone! I called and spoke with Jersey's vet today. I decided to forgo our appointment tomorrow and just ask for the referral to a specialist to get him evaluated and see what our next step should be (vet mentioned possibly scope or CT depending on their thoughts about it). She said the only other recommendation she may have made tomorrow would be to try another round of antibiotics... but frankly, I don't see the point of throwing more meds (and money) at the problem just to wind up right back where we are now. So I'll be calling the specialist this afternoon to set up an appointment with them for an initial evaluation. In the meantime, he's still chugging along and rolling in the wet grass this morning. 

Elly - Interesting facts about Jersey. My boy was actually named for New Jersey - our home state... but sounds like your version on the other side of the Pond is much more exciting! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

We are all set for an appointment with and internal medicine vet for next Tuesday morning. They said to bring him on an empty stomach (no food past 9, a little water is okay) so I'm hoping maybe that's a sign they will be willing to run whatever test they think we will need that day :crossfing 

In the meantime, he's still snorting away and sounding kind of miserable. Worst part is I feel exactly the same way. Felt like a train hit me half way through my work day. We're quite the stuffed up pair. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ugh... my poor boy is going from bad to worse. I hate that he has to wait 3 more days to see the vet. Just gave him some Benedryl in hopes that will help at least a little in the meantime. I posted a video of his sorry state on my FB page if you care to take a peek:
Snorty and Snotty....  | Facebook

I hate seeing him like this. He just keeps crawling into my lap and looking at me almost begging to make it go away. Breaks my heart. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you tried putting him in a steamed bathroom to give him and you some temporary relief. I used to run my shower steaming, sit in the bathroom reading a book when Brady had kennel cough and my children had croup.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Julie welcome to my world! LOL I certainly hope they discover what is going on with poor Jersey - but Remy has been like this since before I got him. In fact his foster Father tried to scare me off telling me how he will snot my whole house up all the time. Didn't bother me a bit.

Remy has a condition that causes food to go up his nose instead of down to his tummy unless he eats from an elevated bowl. He was born with it, and there is nothing that can be done. Thankfully you know Jersey was not born with this, I am leaning toward thinking it must be something in his sinus, but what the heck do I know?!

I wish I could give you some brilliant answer, instead I'll just welcome you to the booger brigade.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh poor Jersey! Watched the video and he does seem miserable. Poor guy. Hope the benedryl helps him until you can get to the vet.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Goodness!! Poor boy and poor you  I hope the specialist is able to give you some answers and get things cleared up quickly. :crossfing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sending 1000s of good wished to Jersey from Maine. He is such a beautiful, loved boy. I cannot bear to think of anything serious being wrong. Here is to hoping the mystery is soon solved.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hope you get some answers today! Sending good thoughts for Jersey!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jersey*

Praying for Jersey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you guys today, hope you get some answers and some relief for Jersey.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

fingers, toes and paws crossed :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor boy! He is so clogged up. And he is so clearly having to breathe through his mouth. I wonder if he has a sinus infection. Do dogs get sinus infections? I really hope the specialist can help him. Thinking of you today.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Update on Jersey: I'm sorry to have kept you all waiting. I really needed to take the time after a stressful day yesterday to decide how to present all of this. The bottom line at this moment is that we don't have any definitive answers. His lymph nodes in his neck seemed a bit inflamed Monday night. The doctor said that the ones behind his knees are as well, although his axillary ones are not. She took samples from the 4 that were. She didn't see anything definitive under her microscope but sent them out to a pathologist. He had a CT scan done of his head/nose. There appears to be a small "soft tissue mass" in each nasal cavity. Samples were taken for biopsy and bacterial culture. We should have results in 3-5 business days -- so by early next week. His chest xray is clear. 

I am trying to stay calm, trying to stay positive, and trying to stay realistic while we wait. That is a difficult place to remain. So please, I beg you, do not send your condolences as though my dog is dying. Do not offer any thoughts or opinions on prognosis. These are bridges I will cross with his doctors when we know what is what. Know one thing for certain: whatever this is, we are going to do everything in our power to take care of him. In that vein, his face has been shaved in a few spots and he has been marked in case radiation will be required. 

Jersey is recovering well from the procedures yesterday... very minimal bleeding from his biopsy sites today (only one little nose bleed that I've seen all day). He is happy and playful. He is clear for any activity he feels up to per the internist, so we have not ruled out going to our agility trial this weekend. We'll see how he's feeling and try to get a test run in up at my agility instructor's place on Friday if he seems to be feeling up to it. Thanks so much for your kind words and support during this time.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The boy who has EVERYTHING!! 
First it was spots to tell you where to put his treats.
No he Xs to tell you where to put the kisses!! 

The girls send lots of licks to their man. :smooch:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> The boy who has EVERYTHING!!
> First it was spots to tell you where to put his treats.
> No he Xs to tell you where to put the kisses!!
> 
> The girls send lots of licks to their man. :smooch:


LOL... did you plant a spy camera in my house? How did you know what I was doing with those Xs?? :smooch:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just keep us posted. Good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for updating us on Jersey. Sending good thoughts too!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kisses to Jersey, and my dogs say a Chuck It Kick Fetch too


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this! Praying for an amazing recovery soon.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Ugh... my poor boy is going from bad to worse. I hate that he has to wait 3 more days to see the vet. Just gave him some Benedryl in hopes that will help at least a little in the meantime. I posted a video of his sorry state on my FB page if you care to take a peek:
> Snorty and Snotty....  | Facebook
> 
> I hate seeing him like this. He just keeps crawling into my lap and looking at me almost begging to make it go away. Breaks my heart.
> ...


Oh no! It look like he's struggling just to breathe! I'm so sorry dear!  I will be checking to see how he did on Tuesday.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sending warm thoughts Jersey's way.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

It seems like you are on a good track here; glad you went to the specialist. Please keep us updated on Jersey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the update. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Give Jersey another kiss from Kansas City.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that I am just seeing this thread. I'm all caught up and sending good thoughts and prayers to Jersey. He is such a handsome boy....I pray that they find something that they can treat and that he will be back to his old self really soon. Hugs and wet sloppy kisses from me and my gang!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm just reading through this too. Best wishes for simple resolution! And I think his blue nose mark is sweet. I'd be kissing it too!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So we got about as good of news as we could have expected from the cytology results. Per the pathologist - consistent with reactive hyperplasia, which essentially means they are working overtime but doesn't indicate a reason why. there were no atypical non-lymphoid type cells. This does not eliminate an emerging lymphoma, which is one of the possibilities that the internist has suggested.... but if it does turn out to be that, this would be a guardedly good sign that it is being caught very early. We are still waiting on the biopsy and culture results. That could be a few more days to wait though. 

Meanwhile, he's still doing about the same... stuffy, but playful and resting better than he had been over the weekend (so perhaps breathing a tiny bit better). Still no bleeding from the biopsy sites that I've seen since yesterday morning. I think it may be starting to itch him a little as that heals though b/c he's been pawing at his snout a little this afternoon -- nothing major, just once or twice here or there. I'm picking up some eye drops from our regular vet since those are still seeming a bit irritated. The internist isn't even sure at this point that that problem is even related to anything else that's going on as there's nothing to clearly connect the two, so she recommended I speak to my regular vet about it. We're going with what worked last time and if it doesn't help in a couple of days I'll get him in there to get them checked again. Fingers crossed they give him a bit of relief.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Julie, fingers crossed for good biopsy results and an easy fix for your handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jersey*

I'm praying very hard for Jersey!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope all the tests come back negative. Meantime, today does sound like it was good news. Hope his breathing is even better by the time you read this. Sending him a big hug.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and wishing the days pass swiftly and bring good news. Hugs to Jersey.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That sounds good, praying all is good news.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any Jersey updates today? I hope he is doing great. He is one of my forum favs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good vibes and prayers your way. Hope good news results come in soon


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Any Jersey updates today? I hope he is doing great. He is one of my forum favs.


Thanks for checking in. Nothing new here. Jersey's still doing the same. We should have results from his tests by Tuesday afternoon. I've decided that a quiet weekend at home is probably best because it's been too rainy to get him up to our agility school for a test run. I don't want to drag him an hour and 1/2 from home if he may not be feeling up to running... or worse, to have him put himself through it when he's not 100% just because he'll do anything for me. So we're taking advantage of the free time and doing lots of snuggling. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Praying for him, hope you figure out what's going on. God bless!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bet he is enjoying the snuggle time, and perhaps a bite of string cheese or chicken!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Thanks for checking in. Nothing new here. Jersey's still doing the same. We should have results from his tests by Tuesday afternoon. I've decided that a quiet weekend at home is probably best because it's been too rainy to get him up to our agility school for a test run. I don't want to drag him an hour and 1/2 from home if he may not be feeling up to running... or worse, to have him put himself through it when he's not 100% just because he'll do anything for me. So we're taking advantage of the free time and doing lots of snuggling.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


I was thinking about Jersey this morning when I woke up - wondering how he is doing. I'm glad you're just spending some quiet time together this weekend. I'm crossing my fingers that you get some answers Tuesday.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing your post about Jersey. Read through the whole thing. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I really hope when you get more results it will give you some answers so that Jersey can start getting some relief. I will keep you and Jersey in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

I know a few dogs that have nose issues, one diagnosed with nasal cancer, and the other is undiagnosed, but similar symptoms. If, and I hope not, that turns out to what it is, if you pm me, I can direct you to their thread (it's on a different forum) - they are treating with alternatives.

I might wonder if quercitin is a good addition, it has both allergy and cancer fighting properties. Not sure about the possibility of fungal issues and the use of quercetin, probably would only help with symptoms, not the underlying condition, would have to google to be sure. Curcumin is a nice anti-inflammatory that is also anti-cancer that might be helpful.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So it seems this will be my last night of ignorant bliss. It's weird... last Tuesday I just couldn't wait to get answers and now I'm starting to realize that knowing may not be "better" than where we are right now. I want to get it over with and delay it forever at the same time. I don't really have a point here, just needed to vent a little. I hate this.

For fun, here's a shot I took of the boys last night. Since the day after he came home, Ozzie has been climbing on Jersey and using him as part of the furniture. Last night, Jersey was feeling cheeky and decided to get a little revenge, lol. I love this dog so much!










Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sending lots of good thoughts for Jersey and you....and HUGS.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're sending good thoughts too - - that picture is so funny, thanks for sharing it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photo!
Just wanted to say I will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers that today turns out to be one of relief and a road to health for Jersey boy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thinking of you and Jersey today! Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Realized it was tuesday and came looking for an update. Fingers crossed that no news is good news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update?*

Praying for Jersey!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

:jamming::banana::rockon::cavalry::artydude::greenboun:squintdan:squintdan:greenboun::artydude:cavalry::rockon::banana::jamming:

Wonderful, great, fantastic, stupendous news!!! It's NOT cancer!!!!!! 

The results of the biopsies showed no signs of cancer. They did show significant inflammation. Two different types of bacteria grew on the cultures... but the vet believes these are actually secondary infections. She suspects the culprit here is Bartonella (the same bacteria that causes Cat Scratch Fever). Although Jersey hasn't been around any cats, it's believed this can also be spread by insect vectors (fleas, ticks, possibly mosquitos). This is a difficult infection to definitively diagnose and they are still in the process of figuring out a lot of things about it so she has contacted a doctor up at NC state who has been doing a lot of research into it to peg down our next steps. He will likely be on a long course of antibiotics and will hopefully start to feel better soon.

It seems this diagnosis will explain pretty much everything -- the irritated eyes, the nasal symptoms and masses, the fact that he seemed to show improvement on both antibiotics and steroids, and the fact that nothing we've done so far has completely eradicated it. I'm looking forward to seeing him back on the road to total health and able to get a nice deep breath through that nose again!

Thanks so much for all the support and advice you have all offered over the past few weeks. This has been a really, really tough time for me. I hope you know it really meant the world to have you guys around to listen to my venting. It was so helpful to know I had a group of people who understand and who care about my boy so much. :--heart::thanks::--heart:

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Good news indeed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I just let out a WOOHOO in a VERY quiet library!! 

Fingers, toes and paws crossed for a quick recovery!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great news! I hope Jersey starts to feel better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!
What awesome, fantastic, excellent news!!! I am so thrilled for you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!!! Such great news. Give that boy some extra ear rubs from our crew!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am thrilled for you! Good news indeed!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!! So glad to read this!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

VERY awesome news!!!!!!! Can't wait to read about how much better Jersey starts feeling once he gets on those anti's!! You must be so very relieved!! Hugs to both of you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you and Jersey. Jersey was probably one of the first dogs I remember following on this forum, so I was upset to hear he was sick.

Keep us up to date and maybe if somebody else comes across this problem, some answers will be here.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah!!!! I am so very happy for you and Jersey!!! I hope they figure out what treatment to give soon so Jersey can begin to feel like his old self real soon!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Julie I am so glad to read your post. Give Jersey some lovin from me. I will continue to send good thoughts and prayers that the new course of action gives him some relief and that the new meds help to heal him fast.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sooo glad to hear that!! Get well soon Jersey!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad that weight has been lifted off your shoulders. 

Now that you have a more precise diagnostic (and since you vet will get info from a primary source), a more precisely targeted antiobiotic treatment will work wonders.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Bartonella is a beast, glad you guys are on this.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

w00f said:


> Bartonella is a beast, glad you guys are on this.


One thing I am thankful for is the fact that this presented the way it did. A lot of the more serious problems this infection can cause would have been a lot harder to pick up on and have had a much harder impact on his overall health and ability to get well. My only regret is giving him the steroids because they probably allowed it to get worse...although that's also what pushed me to see the specialist in the end. Luckily we stuck with the Temaril P which is a much lower dose than if we'd opted to give him Pred straight out.

Thanks so much for celebrating with us, everyone! It's been a long few weeks and I know we have a lot ahead of us still but, thankfully, the end of all this is finally in sight!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so happy for you...I have quietly been following what was going on, and it's a relief to read it is not cancer...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

More good news!! This is such a relief! I hope Jersey does well on the antibiotics and can get back to a snot-free life soon!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Phew! Glad you got a firm, treatable diagnosis. Go Jersey!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A quick update on Jersey: He's still holding his own. On Thursday we went back to the internal medicine specialist to have blood drawn for tests. They are going to run a culture, PCR and cytology on the samples. They had to shave a spot on his neck to take the blood in order to get as sterile a sample as possible but thankfully his nice full ruff covers it well. I'll be waiting probably a couple weeks for the results but will let you all know what we find out. They scrubbed at the Xs on his nose a little and they're about half gone but he was a little resistant (likely because he can't breathe through his nose and didn't like being held there). Once he clears up a bit I'll get the rest of it off.

He's still very congested and having difficulty breathing through his nose but today I feel like I'm starting to see some promising signs. He's been more snotty than he had been for the past week or so. It's still a clear discharge -- nothing thick, yellow or bloody. But I think the fact that more of it is coming out may actually be a sign that he's moving a little bit more air through his nose than he had been. I also noted tonight that the lymph nodes in his neck seem to be going down a bit. They're still inflamed but not quite as big as they were a couple days ago. He remains happy and playful for the most part but obviously isn't quite back to full form yet. 

He's taking Cipro and Doxycycline 2x daily and I decided to give the eye drops I picked up last week another shot. I gave them about twice last week when I picked them up but I was nervous not knowing what we were dealing with. Now knowing it's almost certainly inflammation from the infection makes me feel better that it's an appropriate med to give. His left eye is looking better but his right (which has been the worst one all along) still looks pretty crummy. I just started them last night though so we'll see how things look tomorrow. If I'm not seeing any definite improvement by Monday, I'll probably call the vet to see if she has any better ideas or whether I'll just have to wait for the antibiotics to take care of the infection.

I wish there was something we could do to manage his symptoms better and get him more comfortable but I feel like we're on the right track and hope to have him feeling more himself soon. :crossfing

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I think of you guys often and hope Jersey is doing well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking often of you and especially poor Jersey. I hope he is breathing more easily very soon. Thank for the update.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how Jersey is doing. I hope he is breathing easier.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for checking in! Sorry about the delayed response... crazy week at work. Things are coming along slowly here. There are times when Jersey's breathing is quieter now, not all the time but it's seeming to be a little more frequent. Right now he's sleeping and I can barely hear him. Just a li'l whistling. (Video: Breathing Easier | Facebook) I wish it were this way all the time but when he's awake and not so thoroughly relaxed, he still can't quite move enough air through his nose. This is definitely a huge step in the right direction though. When this was as it's worst he was having a really hard time sleeping for more than a few minutes because he just couldn't move enough air through his nose and it would wake him up. 

In other news: his lymph nodes also seem to be going down more. His left eye was looking really good, though the right one has more inflammation and didn't seem to be helped as much by the drops... so I stopped them 2 or 3 days ago. Bad idea, they both looked a little worse for the wear tonight so I gave them again and I'm already seeing improvement on the left again. 

We have another week's worth of the antibiotics on hand. If things keep moving along as they have and he continues to improve, we'll refill the prescriptions and keep going. If it looks like he's not making much improvement they may revise which meds they're giving him. Unfortunately, even with the right mix of meds it is going to take some time for those masses in his nasal passages to break down.... and probably the inflammation in his eyes too. I'm a bit concerned that we seemed to have the left one under control and then it flared back up without the drops... but maybe it's just too soon. I'll try stopping them again a few days before we decide what to do about his medications... if they're still actively flaring up, maybe that's a sign that we're not as on top of this as we thought. But I have to say, after only one week on what is expected to be a 4-6 week course, there definitely seems to be some promising signs. We are expecting to get test results from the blood we sent out last week back at the end of next week and will hopefully then have a confirmed diagnosis. I would feel better with that.

Not that I ever really doubted it but I got a really good confirmation that I am in good hands with this internal medicine specialist. I was speaking to an agility friend who happens to be a vet and mentioned what had been going on with him. She asked who I was seeing and not only immediately recognized the name but said "She's really smart. Seriously, like a walking encyclopedia. She's great!" Also when I mentioned the tests we were waiting on she said "They sent them to State right?" Yes we sent them to NC State. "Dr. So-and-so (crazy name that I recognize when said but cannot recall), I assume?" Why, yes! "He's like number 1 in the country when it comes to that (Bartonella)." Very, very good to hear. 

We went to agility class this Tuesday. First time since the week before his CT scan due to rain (seriously, it only rains on Tuesday. It rained this Tuesday too but thankfully waited until right after class to start). He did good but tired out pretty quick. We have an agility trial right here in Charlotte this weekend so we are going to give it a go. I figure if he has a rough run, we'll leave after standard. If he seems up to it, we'll stick around for Jumpers in the afternoon. And based on how things go and how he's feeling, we'll make a decision about whether to go back on Sunday. Definite benefit to the trial being only half an hour or so away. I'm really hoping he feels up to it and can have some fun this weekend.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to see that Jersey's making improvements and can sleep more peacefully. Fingers, toes and paws crossed that each day he gets better and better. :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad to hear he's coming along slowly but surely. He must be feeling better being able to get a bit more oxygen in. A little agility and fun can't hurt, either.

Hope the meds continue to work. Continued best wishes coming your way!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad to hear he is on his way to recovery.

Those prescriptions, if they are human prescriptions, have them refilled at Target. Since Jersey does not have human health insurance, they will give you the bargain rate they give their customers with no insurance. There were a couple medications that dropped by $40 going there for Brady.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Checking in on Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry I haven't updated... but there's not really much to report. He still seems to be improving.... SLOWLY but surely. We had a good weekend of agility, unfortunately no Qs to brag about but the footing on the dead grass was pretty crummy and definitely took its toll on a LOT of runs throughout the weekend. We have a follow up scheduled with the specialist tomorrow so she can see how things are coming along. He's still on the antibiotics. And we should have test results back really soon... I'm hoping for tomorrow actually. I'll let you all know how our appointment goes! Thanks for checking in!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

We had a great check up with the internal med specialist this morning! The lymph nodes behind Jersey's knees are back to normal, the ones on his neck are down significantly (the benefit of her not checking her every day like I do.... I am starting to have a hard time remembering how big they were when we started the meds) and he is, as previously reported, moving more air through his nose. She said it's a really good amount of improvement to be seen after 2 weeks on the antibiotics and feels that his response to the medication is a pretty good indication that her hunch about this being Bartonella is correct. Test results should be back by the 22nd (she called the lab yesterday to check in on them) but she warned that this is a really tough infection to diagnose and that about half of dogs with it will test negative. Since he's improving a lot with the antibiotics, we will continue those regardless of what the test results say. Apparently I was underestimating the amount of time he will be on the antibiotics.... she said today we will probably keep them up for 3-4 months!!! Yikes! But as long as he gets better, we will do whatever we must. 

Jersey, as always, was thrilled to be at the vet's office. He was acting like a darn fool trying to jump on the counters today... my silly 7 year old puppy. I think they must have treated him VERY well the day he had to stay for his CT scan because this was over the top even for him! So we continue on the road to recovery and will update again if anything big changes and/or when we get our test results back next week.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lucy says :dblthumb2


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so glad that things are looking up.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got caught up on all these post. I'm so glad that Jersey is doing so much better. Continued good thoughts and prayers....hugs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that Jersey is doing better.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm happy that Jersey is getting better. The whole "snotty" episode must have been rather frightening.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't you just love a good vet report? Glad to hear your handsome guy is feeling better and the treatment appears to be working.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ugh.... this is so frustrating. So after having 2 weeks of progressive improvement and a great follow up with the specialist Friday morning, things have started getting worse again. I noticed a little Friday evening but thought I was perhaps imagining it. Yesterday it became undeniable. Today I called and left a message for the specialist, should hear back tomorrow. It seems odd to me that this started about 24 hours after starting on the new refill of the medications and I can't help but worry if one or both of them is wrong or defective somehow. But that doesn't make much sense either, except that absolutely nothing else has changed. His breathing through his nose is getting louder and more difficult again, he's breathing through his mouth and drooling a lot more and his right eye is starting to look worse than it ever did. I just don't get it. I'm so mad, I could scream right now.... but figured it's better to vent here. When is he going to start to feel better? It's so hard watching him feel this way and not being able to do anything about it. On a good note, his lymph nodes in his neck still seem to be down... perhaps even more than they were on Friday. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, no i don't know what to say, i hope this gets figured out though.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, so sorry for the set back. I hope they can figure out what's up and get him back on the road to recovery. Poor guy. Sending good thoughts to you both.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thought it was about time to give another update on Jersey. First, the important part -- he seems to be back on a positive arc of recovery. We think the culprit this time may have been a bit of a seasonal allergy attack. When I spoke with the specialist on Monday morning she stated that the medicines we were given were actually from the same batch as our original prescription... so there was no reason at all to believe there was something wrong with the medicine. She did note, however, that the pollen counts had been really high for the past few days. Jersey has in years past had a very minor seasonal allergy attack in the spring -- usually about 1-2 weeks of sneezing and occasionally reverse sneezing. Knowing this, I had already started him on Benedryl on Sunday. On Tuesday, with still no improvement, I brought him to agility class. Thankful that I did. In talking about it with a vet friend there, she recommended I try a different antihistamine and gave me the dosage info for Zyrtec. We started him on it that night and he seems to be doing a little better again. Unfortunately it's not an overnight recovery -- I think the allergic reaction somewhat restarted the whole inflammatory process, so we'll have to wait for it to resolve until we get back to where we were. But his right eye has stopped getting worse, his left one looks perfect (despite the fact that I stopped the drops a week ago) and his breathing is slowly but surely improving again. Hopefully this will be the last of our setbacks.

In other news: We got his test results back. The PCR, cytology and culture tests all came back negative for Bartonella. This isn't a huge surprise as my vet had pretty well prepared me for this possibility. With his response to treatment and the cluster of symptoms he has had, she still strongly believes that we are dealing with Bartonella (or another infection in the same family). The vet she has been working with at NC State, who has done a lot of research on Bartonella, agrees. So we will be staying the course as long as he continues to get better. 

All things considered, we're doing pretty well. Quiet weekend this week and hopefully he'll be ready for another agility trial next weekend. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Jersey is getting better. It's so very frustrating when we just want them to be WELL and it isn't happening. I hope he continues quickly down the road to recovery, and is okay for agility next weekend!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Jersey's taking steps toward recovery - even though they are small ones. We recently swapped from Benadryl to Zyrtec as well. It sounds like you have a fantastic team working with you guys - fingers here are crossed for continued improvement day by day :crossfing


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aaaaaand the adventure continues. First the good news: Since starting the Zyrtec, Jersey has been gradually improving. At this point, his breathing sounds like it did 2 weeks ago, right before he started backsliding. Hopefully now we can continue past this point without taking another dive and just keep getting better and better :crossfing His left eye looks pretty much perfect and his right is improving. The eye itself doesn't really look red at all anymore... it's just the area down around the 3rd eyelid that is still inflamed. The spots they shaved and marked when we thought this could be cancer are almost unnoticeable.... which isn't a huge deal, but it's nice to no longer have that reminder literally staring me in the face.

Now on to more puzzling things: A little over a week ago, I found a few lumps on Jersey. 2 on his flank... pretty small, slightly red... I thought maybe they were bug bites. And one on his left rear leg that was a little larger than the others and concerned me a little more. The boys were due for heart worm tests, titers and other regular maintenance type stuff so I figured we'd go in and get them checked out. I'm in the process of training for a second job so... the only evening I was free to get them in was yesterday -- happy birthday to me :doh: Anyway my vet checked out Jersey's little lumps and took aspiration samples for cytology. While she was examining him she used the word "nodules" to describe them... and something sort of clicked for me. While she was out of the room doing her thing and taking a quick glance at the slides I pulled up the ol' smart phone and sure enough -- nodules on or just below the surface of the skin can be a symptom of Bartonella. She came back and said from what she could see it looked like inflammatory cells. She just called with the results (holy turn around time!) and said exactly that -- a mix of inflammatory cells, primarily lymphocytes and (the best part and big sigh of relief) no overt abnormal or malignant cells present. That sounds a lot like what I remember the vet saying about the results on the masses in his nasal passages. I'm willing to bet it's pretty much the same thing. 

My vet is going to forward the results to the specialist (I gave her a heads up about it in a note yesterday when I went to pick up his next round of meds after the other vet appt... these places need a "frequent flyers" program) and we'll see what she says about it. My best guess at the moment is that Jersey's allergy attack (or whatever it was) that caused his setback kind of kicked off the inflammatory process all over again (hence the worsening of his breathing, the increased irritation in his eyes and now these nodules). Hopefully now that he's on the Zyrtec we won't have any more popping up! I need to groom him tonight so I'm going to try and get a count of exactly how many there are (we found more than the 3 I originally noticed but at that point I hadn't actually thought to check for more) so that I can keep an eye on whether this is getting better or worse. 

Really hoping this is the last of these little surprises! In the meantime, we'll be focusing on a fun weekend of agility to get our minds off all this.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Aaaaaand the adventure continues. First the good news: Since starting the Zyrtec, Jersey has been gradually improving. At this point, his breathing sounds like it did 2 weeks ago, right before he started backsliding. Hopefully now we can continue past this point without taking another dive and just keep getting better and better :crossfing His left eye looks pretty much perfect and his right is improving. The eye itself doesn't really look red at all anymore... it's just the area down around the 3rd eyelid that is still inflamed. The spots they shaved and marked when we thought this could be cancer are almost unnoticeable.... which isn't a huge deal, but it's nice to no longer have that reminder literally staring me in the face.
> 
> Now on to more puzzling things: A little over a week ago, I found a few lumps on Jersey. 2 on his flank... pretty small, slightly red... I thought maybe they were bug bites. And one on his left rear leg that was a little larger than the others and concerned me a little more. The boys were due for heart worm tests, titers and other regular maintenance type stuff so I figured we'd go in and get them checked out. I'm in the process of training for a second job so... the only evening I was free to get them in was yesterday -- happy birthday to me :doh: Anyway my vet checked out Jersey's little lumps and took aspiration samples for cytology. While she was examining him she used the word "nodules" to describe them... and something sort of clicked for me. While she was out of the room doing her thing and taking a quick glance at the slides I pulled up the ol' smart phone and sure enough -- nodules on or just below the surface of the skin can be a symptom of Bartonella. She came back and said from what she could see it looked like inflammatory cells. She just called with the results (holy turn around time!) and said exactly that -- a mix of inflammatory cells, primarily lymphocytes and (the best part and big sigh of relief) no overt abnormal or malignant cells present. That sounds a lot like what I remember the vet saying about the results on the masses in his nasal passages. I'm willing to bet it's pretty much the same thing.
> 
> ...


I really hope it's the end of the surprises, too. Poor guy. It's a relief to know they are likely all related and not malignant, but still, I wish he weren't having this set-back. 

I hope the weekend is better, too. Thank you for the update. Continued positive thoughts for Jersey.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey - did your vet ever rule out blastomycosis? In my limited understanding, the symptoms seem very much to fit, right down to the skin lesions. I *think* they would have seen fungal structures on the lesion cytology if it was blastomycosis, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Hey - did your vet ever rule out blastomycosis? In my limited understanding, the symptoms seem very much to fit, right down to the skin lesions. I *think* they would have seen fungal structures on the lesion cytology if it was blastomycosis, but I'm not sure.


Not sure that they ruled that out specifically, but I believe the first round of tests (cytology and culture) ruled out anything fungal. I'm going to make a mental note of that, though, and ask about it if things keep popping up and it seems he's not really getting better on the antibiotics I'll definitely bring it up. Thanks!

Julie, Jersey and Oz

PS - Did a quick look into it and I'm not sure it really fits all that well, both by the bulk of the symptoms and the types of skin lesions it generally causes. I'll still keep it in mind, but the symptoms of Bartonella are a much closer fit.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Julie, happy belated birthday and here's hoping that it's all forward, healing momentum now for Jersey!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey there everyone... thought I would drop in and give you an update on Jersey! We are now 3 months in to treatment and he is doing MUCH better. Had a follow up with the specialist today. Her report notes that his eyes have cleared up completely, lymph nodes are all normal, and his congestion is now considered to be "mild!" I had to do a drop off/pick up and was working when she called but on the voicemail she left me she said that she's really happy with how he's progressing and that despite the continued congestion, he is now moving air "very well" through both nostrils. After a thorough check of him last night, I'm only able to find one small nodule on his right flank -- the rest have all cleared up completely. So it's good news all the way around!

I just picked up his last month's supply of antibiotics (and thank DOG it's the last month... doxycycline is on a nation-wide back order, the vet ran out of their old stock, and the price is through the roof... thankfully the good people at Target gave us a pretty significant discount... but it still wasn't cheap). I'm still giving him the Zyrtec also. I figure we will finish the bottle we have (probably 5 or 6 days worth) and then stop that and see how he does. :crossfing The vet wants to see him 2 weeks after he finishes his antibiotics to make sure there's no symptoms popping back up... and of course I'll bring him in sooner if I notice any. But it looks like we may be in the home stretch with this thing!

In the meantime, we're still competing in agility and trying to get back to life as usual. Jersey finished his MXJ in April and now we're inching along toward our MACH. He's building his muscle mass back up and is back up to 58 lbs (normal for him has usually been 59... he went down to 56.(somthing) at his lowest between the injury last year followed by this whole mess. He's running really well, as always... though he could probably use a better handler :doh: some days. Hoping to get in lots of swimming this summer to get him back in top shape! 

Thanks again for following along on our little journey and for all your suggestions and support. I'll check back in after our next follow up unless any news comes up sooner.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So great to hear good news! Very happy for you guys, good luck on the MACH.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update Julie. I am so glad that Jersey is doing so well. Congratulations on Jersey's MXJ and good thoughts for continued successes!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, so glad things are improving and you seem to be over the hump with this!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great news!! Very happy Jersey is getting better and having fun!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So happy to read this update. It's been a long road for you two. Glad things are looking better.


----------



## All5Days (Jul 9, 2012)

Our Golden has really terrible food allergies, and what you are describing sounds exactly like what happens to him if he gets into something he's not supposed to have. His eyes & nose run like crazy, and the inside of his ears will go pink. We use Royal Canin Hypoallergenic and he does very well.


----------



## Terry (Mar 23, 2010)

Not having read all the responses (sorry), and if I'm redundant in my response I apologize. I would suggest you have a rhinoscopy done - making sure they go through the nostrils and through the soft palate. The dog needs to be put under for this procedure and there may be some bleeding for a bit after the procedure.


----------



## Terry (Mar 23, 2010)

P.S. A non-steroidal anti-inflammatory that has worked well is Meloxicam. My golden had breathing issues that turned out to be nasal cancer and we were prescribed Perioxicam first and ended up switching to Meloxicam (very similar products). Totally cleared up the noisy breathing. I would also suggest feeding apricot kernels - one twice per day (ground up and put in with food). Good preventative for cancer. My girl is still with me and she was originally diagnosed with nasal cancer June 1, 2010. They gave her 6-8 months.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Terry said:


> Not having read all the responses (sorry), and if I'm redundant in my response I apologize. I would suggest you have a rhinoscopy done - making sure they go through the nostrils and through the soft palate. The dog needs to be put under for this procedure and there may be some bleeding for a bit after the procedure.





All5Days said:


> Our Golden has really terrible food allergies, and what you are describing sounds exactly like what happens to him if he gets into something he's not supposed to have. His eyes & nose run like crazy, and the inside of his ears will go pink. We use Royal Canin Hypoallergenic and he does very well.


Thank you both for your suggestions, but we're well beyond diagnostics at this point. Jersey has a presumed diagnosis of Bartonella/Cat Scratch Disease. He's on his last month of antibiotic treatment and we hope that will be the end of it. Thankfully he is doing MUCH MUCH better now than when this thread started! Just a little bit of nasal congestion left.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, we're a little overdue for an update. Unfortunately, I don't have the best news to share. In fact, it's kind of a nightmare on all fronts!

When I stopped the antihistamine, his breathing got noticeably worse. Put him back on it with not much improvement. We toughed out the last month of antibiotics... waited our 2 weeks and headed into the vet. In addition to a lot of inflamed tissue in his nasal passages (not sure about the masses, we didn't do another CT scan... but if you just look in his nose you can see it's pink and puffy), she noticed that his submandibular lymph nodes are slightly enlarged again. Took a sample and sent it off... came back last Friday indicating that he still has active infection. The specialist wrote to the expert up at NC State to determine our next course of acting regarding treatment. She called me Tuesday to discuss some "options" but I was with a patient at the time and missed the call. Couldn't reach her when I called back 20 minutes later, left a voicemail... and never heard back. 

This is where it gets really weird... she's never not called me back. So I check in again yesterday afternoon and am told -- get this -- "*She does not work here anymore.*" I'm in shock! I have no idea what happened or why... all I know is she's GONE!!!! 

They had me leave a message for the internal med service, assuring me that another doctor would be taking over Jersey's care. All I could think of was the other specialist in that facility that told my regular vet she/he didn't want to get within 10 feet of Jersey's case... didn't bolster much confidence! 

I got a call back from the tech that always takes care of Jersey when I leave him for check ups. Apparently, I need not have worried about that other vet... because they are gone too!!! Yes, you read that right. And, of course, no one can tell me what happened or why... except to assure me that it had nothing to do with bad practice.

Anyway, she told me she called out to a pharmacy to compound the doxy for us... not sure if that was to make it cheaper or get it at a higher dosage..... but we weren't planning to go back to doxy!! At least not as far as I knew and if that was one of the "options" the doctor mentioned I would sure like to know what the others were! 

So I got off the phone, looked up the expert at NC State and emailed him myself. A few minutes later I got a call from the director of the hospital assuring me that the new doctor would be in tomorrow and would call the expert and get my information. She said she'd call the pharmacy and put a hold on that prescription so I don't have them harassing me for payment and then call the new doctor to give her a full briefing of Jersey's case. 

So I'll be waiting for a call today. I'm still in shock.... and a bit nervous to be working with someone who knows essentially nothing about Jersey and has never even met him. But it doesn't seem I have any other choice at this point. I'm not sure many other doctors would have come up with this diagnosis... at least nowhere as quickly and not without wasting time and money on possibly treating the wrong thing. I had full confidence in the doctor we were working with and now I feel like we've been kicked back to square one. I just want this to be over... I want my boy to feel better again. 

Sorry this was rambling (and probably a bit incoherent). I haven't had any coffee yet and didn't sleep well last night with all this stress. I'll let you all know what we hear back today.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update Julie. I am sorry to read that the infection is still ongoing. It really sucks that your vet has been let go. Good thoughts and prayers for you and Jersey that you feel confident in the new doctor and that getting Jersey back on track is just changing up to a different antibiotic that will work better under the conditions. 

Since you did have confidence in Jersey's original vet that has been treating this if it was me I would try to hunt her down to get another consult with her even if I stayed with the original practice. Discussing Jersey's case with her may help guide you with the new doctor.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah Julie, I don't know what to say except that the situation sucks, and I am sending many good thoughts your way.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow that is unbelievable. Maybe the vet tech can give you contact info on the vet so you can reach out to her? Will hope the new vet gets your confidence quickly as we know how important that relationship can be.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

How frustrating! I too would try to hunt her down, have you asked if she wrote anything up in Jersey's files about options?

Just take a deep breath, give Jersey a big hug, and I pray this will soon be resolved.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope you get his treatment plan straightened out to your satisfaction and get him on the road to recovery soon. I'm so sorry you and Jersey are going through such a stressful time. I know how it feels to worry so much over your beloved pup.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I was hoping to come back with good news... unfortunately, I have none of that. I tried my best to be patient today, I really did. I checked in around 3:30 just to make sure I was still on track to hear from the new vet today and supposedly I was. At 5:30 I'd had enough waiting. I called the hospital manager I spoke to yesterday. All she (or the person I had spoken to earlier) could tell me is that the new doctor is still waiting to hear back from NC State. No one can give me any indication how long that will take... and meanwhile, Jersey's still snorting away.

At that point I'd had enough. I told her she has no idea what she's doing to the patients affected by this and that dismissing the doctor in the middle of a workday when communications were outstanding was horribly irresponsible. I told her that I can't understand why my dog is continuing to suffer and no one bothers to reach out to the person who has answers. She thought I was referring to the expert... I informed her that I was speaking of the doctor they let go. From my conversation with her, it's very apparent that this was a situation where she was fired and not one where she quit. Ever been fired... they essentially escort you out immediately before you can cause a scene... and for them to do that in a situation where medical care is concerned just absolutely blows my mind! I've been assured that I will have an answer "soon," even if it means she has to drive up to NC State herself but at this point I'm fairly certain that our definitions of "soon" will surely differ. 

You know, it sucks seeing Jersey this way. But what truly panics me is knowing that the damage this infection can do is so much worse than the symptoms we have been battling thus far. It can attack his heart, his liver, his BRAIN!!!! It can cause severe anemia. In other words, it can be life threatening. And here we are, twiddling our thumbs. 

I've been trying to look up the doctor we were seeing... trying to find any trace of her online.... but so far I can only find info that ties her to that particular clinic. I'm going to reach out to a vet friend of mine (the one that called her a human encyclopedia) tonight and ask her to keep an ear out for this vet to start up somewhere else. I'll also probably reach out to Jersey's regular vet tomorrow. Fingers crossed that the expert at NC State gets in touch with the new vet (or responds to my email) tomorrow. Otherwise there will be nothing we can do until Monday.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Slightly better news today... I think. Got a call from the new internist this morning. I get the impression that she is less than convinced that this is Bartonella as she seems to already be planning our next-next course of treatment... but for right now I'm fairly comfortable following the path started by my original doctor and guided by a man who is an expert in this fairly rare infection. She never specified whether she talked to the expert at NC State or found info in Jersey's chart... but the plan now is a 2 month course of doxycycline and rifampin. Unfortunately, due to the cost and lack of availability of doxy, the scripts were sent out to a compounding pharmacy out of state. They will take 3-5 business days to get here. So we're waiting... and trying to stay patient. And in the meantime, I'm still googling the original internist daily to see if she pops up somewhere else in the area. Fingers crossed this treatment works and we can finally be done with all this mess!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you both. Sometimes when the wheels aren't moving, you have to push them - - don't feel bad about it. Our former vet once told me to never feel bad about asking questions/pushing/etc, it's my job to be the advocate.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jersey*



Jersey's Mom said:


> Slightly better news today... I think. Got a call from the new internist this morning. I get the impression that she is less than convinced that this is Bartonella as she seems to already be planning our next-next course of treatment... but for right now I'm fairly comfortable following the path started by my original doctor and guided by a man who is an expert in this fairly rare infection. She never specified whether she talked to the expert at NC State or found info in Jersey's chart... but the plan now is a 2 month course of doxycycline and rifampin. Unfortunately, due to the cost and lack of availability of doxy, the scripts were sent out to a compounding pharmacy out of state. They will take 3-5 business days to get here. So we're waiting... and trying to stay patient. And in the meantime, I'm still googling the original internist daily to see if she pops up somewhere else in the area. Fingers crossed this treatment works and we can finally be done with all this mess!!
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


Keeping Jersey and you in my prayers!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey went in for another follow up this week, just got the results of testing back from our doctor. He says Jersey looks great! BP and urine sample looked good. Albumin is still .1 below normal (which he's not worried about). His Alk Phos (liver enzyme) was previously elevated (not a whole lot) and has shown signs of coming down, though I'm not sure if it's technically in normal range yet or not. We're going to continue treatment for 2 more months, then reassess and decide where to go from there. 

Through all this, he continues to be happy and playful -- and has been kicking some agility butt! You can still see some pink, inflamed tissue in his nostrils, but the doctor seemed to think it was improving and hesitates to prescribe any sort of steroid (even in the form of nose drops) right now. So I will trust him on that. All in all, we can't complain! Truly hoping we lick this darn infection this time around!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So glad to hear the good news! You go, Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds like GREAT news!!! Give both boys a hug and kiss for me!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

What a fabulous update, thank you so much for sharing! I am so happy for you both HUGS!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great update!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It just occurred to me that I haven't updated this thread for the longest time. After the last time I posted, we went back to see the Internist in early January and decided to stop the Rifampin (one of the antibiotics) and continue the Doxycycline and Piroxicam (antibiotic and anti-inflammatory respectively). I wound up delaying his next follow up visit so I could focus on getting him in to see an ophthalmologist. Unfortunately, Jersey has been diagnosed with Pigmentary Uveitis. That's a whole 'nother long story that I won't delve into here except to say it took appointments at 2 different doctors to get the diagnosis and then we scheduled a follow up with someone close by who could do the monitoring more regularly. 

ANYWAY -- after the eye appointment I scheduled the next available appointment with our Internist for April 16th. About a week and 1/2 before our appointment we ran out of Piroxicam and I realized it was the last of our refills. I made the executive decision to stop the medicine and see how he did. No problem! Then the weekend before our appointment I was in such a haze -- working massive overtime the week before and then trying to get the house in order, get my lawn guy out here, and get packed for our trip to NJ -- that I somehow missed 2 doses of the doxy. So I decided to just stop that too. It left us about a week's worth which I thought would be a good thing should we need to restart it (so I would have enough to tide us over while I ordered more). I was a little nervous the doctor would be mad but the bottom line is that we were planning to stop the meds on our next appointment (which should have been a month sooner than it ended up being) and at some point we just had to man up and pull the trigger. Thankfully the doctor agreed. 

So Jersey is officially off all medications (except his regular vitamins plus Ocu-glo and eye drops for the PU) and he is doing FANTASTIC!! No more snorting, snotting, or monster sneezes! I just went back and watched the video I linked way back on page 2 from Feb of last year. It kind of broke my heart to see how bad he had gotten while we scrambled to figure out what was going on. I was so sure I was going to lose him and every time I pulled into my neighborhood at the end of the day I was saying a little prayer that he was still alive when I got home. It hurts a lot to remember that. But at the same time I'm really glad I watched it. Lately every time he sneezes my breath catches in my throat and every couple of days I've been holding his mouth closed for a few moments to make sure he could still breathe (and listening to make sure it didn't sound too loud and looking for signs of snot). I think it helped to have a reminder of how different things looked when he was sick. 

I'm so thankful for the doctors that helped get us through this nightmare and for all of you who followed along on this thread and offered support and advice. But mostly, I'm thankful it appears to be over. From beginning to end, this ordeal has lasted a year and 1/2 so far. We are going to follow up with the Internist again in June to make sure his blood work still looks good and that will probably be it. Fingers crossed!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Julie*

I am so RELIEVED for Jersey and you!
What a story!
I believe that Deb Walz, Selka and Gunner's Mom, knows about pigmentary uvitis. I think that Gunner has it.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/2789-debles.html


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Karen, I will keep Deb in mind should questions come up!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for the update, glad to hear he's doing so well!


----------

